# help ID lathe, 12x36 RL25



## Investigator (Jun 27, 2017)

Ill post photos later when I get some.  Looking to ID a 12x36 gap bed lathe.  Badged as "Lincoln" model RL 25, tag says made in Taiwan.  Any ideas?


----------



## Investigator (Jun 27, 2017)

Pics as it sits.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 27, 2017)

These were made with different names for different tooling houses that sold machinery.  Here is a Bolton Tools 12 x 36 that looks a lot like it. The Jet 12 x 36 is comparable also. Regardless, you may not find parts for a Lincoln, but the other names will work.  Also, the Taiwan lathes were better quality than  Chinese so that's a plus.  

http://boltontool.com/13-x-37-gear-...arch=BT1337G&gclid=CID2uceZ39QCFdVWDQodCQYJ-w


----------



## Investigator (Jun 29, 2017)

any guess on value?


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd say 500.  If someone offered me 400 I'd take it.


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't see a treading dial in the pictures.  You might want to see if it's available.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd take it for under $500. , is what you see what you get? No stand , missing parts.


----------

